# The Cycle of Life



## Allison Johnson (Sep 6, 2006)

I think the cycle of life is all backwards.
You should start out dead, get it out of the way.
You wake up in an old age home, feeling better every day.
You get kicked out for being too healthy, go collect your pension,
then, when you start work, you get a gold watch on your first day.
You work 40 years until you're young enough to enjoy your retirement.
You drink alcohol, you party, you're generally promiscuous and you get 
Ready for High School.
You go to primary school, you become a kid, you play, you have no
responsibilities, you become a baby, then, you spend your last 9 months floating peacefully with luxuries like central heating, spa, room service on tap, larger quarters everyday, and then you finish off as an orgasm.
It's got to be better this way - because this getting old sucks!

Anyone think this is a better idea?

Ali


----------



## Erich (Sep 6, 2006)

NO ! 

~ personally I don't mind at all being a rowdy, long red haired hippie at 53. I wouldn't go back to Nam if you paid me millions when I was younger and the idiotic days of heavy dope which should tell you folk smokin the dobbie to quit right now .........

besides I'm not going to die anyway, I'll outlive you all 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 6, 2006)

I dont know I would love to finish off as an orgasm...


----------



## Erich (Sep 6, 2006)

you would or you wouldn't ? somehow being divided up into cells does not excite me .......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 6, 2006)

I am saying I would! 

It feel great before you vanish!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 6, 2006)

Im kidding!


----------



## Erich (Sep 6, 2006)

as long as I will not revert to this ........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 6, 2006)

Oh stop being grumpy old man! Did your Viagra supply run out?



Just kidding Erich


----------



## Erich (Sep 6, 2006)

nope actually it was giving me gas and I was growing a second *****


----------



## Allison Johnson (Sep 6, 2006)

Look on the bright side. Marriage would end with a larger party with all your relatives wishing you luck and you get a shed load of presents. 

Ali


----------



## Allison Johnson (Sep 6, 2006)

Erich said:


> as long as I will not revert to this ........


Most of this country under the leadership of Tony Blair are already that.

Ali


----------



## Allison Johnson (Sep 6, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I dont know I would love to finish off as an orgasm...


Sounds good to me. Better than gasping your last breath in a hospital bed.

Ali


----------



## Allison Johnson (Sep 6, 2006)

Erich said:


> NO !
> 
> ~ personally I don't mind at all being a rowdy, long red haired hippie at 53. I wouldn't go back to Nam if you paid me millions when I was younger and the idiotic days of heavy dope which should tell you folk smokin the dobbie to quit right now .........
> 
> besides I'm not going to die anyway, I'll outlive you all 8)


Just think..... You would go to Nam when it was all the heavy sh*t going down and it would only get better. You would start off smokin heavy dope but your habit would get less and less until your lungs clear right up.   

Ali


----------



## Allison Johnson (Sep 6, 2006)

Erich said:


> nope actually it was giving me gas and I was growing a second *****


Testicle? 

Ali


----------



## Allison Johnson (Sep 6, 2006)

Erich said:


> you would or you wouldn't ? somehow being divided up into cells does not excite me .......


Look upon it as a new adventure. You would eventually find out where we all come from.

Ali 8)


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 6, 2006)

people think I'm unbalanced so being an ion wouldn't be out of order


----------



## Erich (Sep 7, 2006)

I think Allison is on a role ...............

watch out !

wait everyone in England under Tony Blair is a spore ?, toadstool and a shrum ?


----------



## Allison Johnson (Sep 7, 2006)

Erich said:


> I think Allison is on a role ...............
> 
> watch out !
> 
> wait everyone in England under Tony Blair is a spore ?, toadstool and a shrum ?


ME!!!!!!!!!  

Don't let the red hair confuse you. I'm a pu$$y cat really. 

I'm just waiting for someone to ask what an orgasm is.   

Ali

[CENSORSHIP BYPASS MODE=OFF]


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 7, 2006)

What an orgasm?


----------



## Allison Johnson (Sep 7, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> What an orgasm?


Yea! Ever heard of it?  

Ali


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 7, 2006)

No please tell me what is!


----------



## Allison Johnson (Sep 7, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> No please tell me what is!


Talk to your dad.... Or better still your mum....   

It's just like flying an airplane. You will always get to the heavens if you press the right buttons. 

Ali


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 7, 2006)

Allison Johnson said:


> Talk to your dad.... Or better still your mum....
> 
> It's just like flying an airplane. You will always get to the heavens if you press the right buttons.
> 
> Ali



You do realize that I was kidding with you, right ? I am not a kid. I happen to be a married man...

married to a closet freak!


----------



## Allison Johnson (Sep 7, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> You do realize that I was kidding with you, right ? I am not a kid. I happen to be a married man...
> 
> married to a closet freak!


ANOUNCEMENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Don't take anything I say very seriously.

Ali      

PS I'm 30 something and never been married and don't intend to. 

PPS Just noticed that you're from Germany... You got your humour chip installed today?


----------



## Erich (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm probably going to suffer some sort of consquence but what is wrong with being married, or maybe I should ask directly Ali, why not get married ?

You're a red head so yes you are more than a kittycat, most likely wild and fancy free as most of us (reds) are


----------



## Allison Johnson (Sep 7, 2006)

Erich said:


> I'm probably going to suffer some sort of consquence but what is wrong with being married, or maybe I should ask directly Ali, why not get married ?
> 
> You're a red head so yes you are more than a kittycat, most likely wild and fancy free as most of us (reds) are


Wild? Hmmmmmm Not too sure about that one.

Fancy Free? You got it. 

[SELFISH MODE=ON]
In this state of singleton I can get up when I want. I can paint my house whatever colour I want to. I can put whatever picture on the wall I like because it's my wall. I can get up in the morning and look at the weather and decide there and then if I want to go skydiving or scuba diving. I can keep a cat or several if I want to. I can wear what I want. I can slob in front of the TV if I want to and when I want to. I can buy an expensive bottle of wine and drink it all to myself. All of these things I can do without checking with someone else and without being called boring.
[SELFISH MODE=OFF]

Get the idea????    

Ali

My motto for the day and always is:

Semper in sterquilinio haeremus: tantum altitudo stercoris interdum.


----------



## Erich (Sep 7, 2006)

so.......... ? ! I do that already and always have. Sharing isn't such a bad idea.

you'll find once you hit 50 whether you've reached the wild stage or not. All red-heads are dare-devils whether we like it or not

E ~


----------



## Allison Johnson (Sep 7, 2006)

Erich said:


> so.......... ? ! I do that already and always have. Sharing isn't such a bad idea.
> 
> you'll find once you hit 50 whether you've reached the wild stage or not. All red-heads are dare-devils whether we like it or not
> 
> E ~


I just don't want to share anything at the moment.

Ali


----------



## Parmigiano (Sep 8, 2006)

Well, it all depends on what you have or not.
When I was living with my previous mate, life was shared everyday and I was longing for some time only for myself.
Now I have a wife on another continent and I long for a 'boring evening together, like cook a dinner, just reading or listening music'
But maybe this is because I am male and Italian, so by definition I must always complain for something.
About the word 'orgasm', sometimes it seems to me to be able to associate a sensation to the word, but before I can fully realize it it's already time to catch the flight back.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 8, 2006)

Allison Johnson said:


> PPS Just noticed that you're from Germany... You got your humour chip installed today?



 

Im actually an American Citizen. I was born and raised in Germany (except for the 5 or 6 years that I lived in the US) and am in the US Army stationed in Germany. Getting out of the Army in 2 weeks and staying in Germany until my wife is done with college.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 8, 2006)

I love my wife to death. We have a great relationship. She lets me be the Heavy Metal head with the tattoos and piercings and she supports my hobbies of Golf and Flying.

I can do everything that I want to do such as go to concerts, go out with my friends (in fact atleast once a week I go out on a guys night out with all my buds beer drinking and atleast once a week she does a girls night out with her friends). It really is a good relationship.

You just have to seperate the fun times from the serious times and you have to have some kind of realization that you are both individual people.


----------



## Erich (Sep 8, 2006)

agreed and the biggest problem with couples, is communication. sounds rather simple, it isn't and sometimes it takes years to overcome, that is why you keep working on the relationship if you truly love one another.......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 8, 2006)

Yeap communication is key. I remember when I was in Iraq we used the internet to communicate everyday. Well anyway we speak in German together and so we would type German on yahoo messenger and German words can have different meanings depending on how they are said or the tone they are said in and that caused a lot of problems.


----------



## Allison Johnson (Sep 9, 2006)

Parmigiano said:


> Well, it all depends on what you have or not.
> When I was living with my previous mate, life was shared everyday and I was longing for some time only for myself.
> Now I have a wife on another continent and I long for a 'boring evening together, like cook a dinner, just reading or listening music'
> But maybe this is because I am male and Italian, so by definition I must always complain for something.
> About the word 'orgasm', sometimes it seems to me to be able to associate a sensation to the word, but before I can fully realize it it's already time to catch the flight back.


I have my own place that doesn't have a mortgage on it and I have an acre of land that has some barns and out buildings on so I can store my boat. The outbuildings are coverted to dive stores and compressor room. I have a two bedroomed cottage and it's wonderful. The laws in this country are if I share it with someone despite me buying it if we should split up I have to give them half. I don't want to give away something that I have paid for and while life is good I don't want to share my little paradise with anyone. It's as simple as that really. I have a friend of mine who owned an apartment and moved a girlfriend in and after six months they split up and she got half of everything after going to court and he was a lawyer too. There was nothing he could do about it. 

Ali


----------



## Allison Johnson (Sep 9, 2006)

Erich said:


> agreed and the biggest problem with couples, is communication. sounds rather simple, it isn't and sometimes it takes years to overcome, that is why you keep working on the relationship if you truly love one another.......


I can communciation just fine. I don't want to share anything and in my house I can get a cuddle from my cat without having to do any deals. It's a wonderful life style. 

Why would I want a man in my life when I can sit on the couch, drink beer and fart myself?    

If I met someone who had their own place and didn't want to get married and have kids or move in with me that would be perfect but I just don't want to do it now.

Ali


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 10, 2006)

sometimes the way you put things is just hillarious.


----------



## Parmigiano (Sep 10, 2006)

Ali, I was meaning 'what you have or not' in terms of feelings, not material things. 
But it is also correct what you say, if one was able to build her own 'nest' it is hard to think that may happen what you fear. Probably more for the symbolic value than for the real one (at a certain point in life it may happen to think ' to hell, money is only money' and to act accordingly)

Well, that does not forbid you to share your time and yourself with somebody you like whitout getting married!  

Luckily for me, in my country when you marry you can choose between 'communion or separation of goods', separation meaning that what the individual had before the marriage remains of his/her property. 
Of course that does not change that a judge may decide harshly about alimony, but usually you are not stripped naked.


----------

